# Would this cage be suitable for gerbils?



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,

Always had hamsters but I am thinking of getting some gerbils. Would this cage filled deep with wood shavings be suitable for gerbils? If so, would it be for a pair or could a trio use this?

It's a hamster heaven attached to another cage with the platform changed and lots of extra bits.

Thanks!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am afraid not, sorry.

Gerbils are expert gnawers and could gnaw their way out of that. Gerbilariums are best for Gerbils, or at least a glass tank with plenty of room to climb and jump and dig.


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> I am afraid not, sorry.
> 
> Gerbils are expert gnawers and could gnaw their way out of that. Gerbilariums are best for Gerbils, or at least a glass tank with plenty of room to climb and jump and dig.


Thanks very much, I'll invest in a new cage when the time is right then.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DeadLee said:


> Thanks very much, I'll invest in a new cage when the time is right then.


Your welcome, to give you an idea this is the gerbilarium I have:










There are two sizes and it's called the Falco, I got mine from zooplus.co.uk. 
I got the smaller one and it was home to two gerbils, when I was researching I read somewhere (though can not say how correct the info was so please do your own research as sizing guidelines might of changed or the website I read was wrong) that the smaller one can be home to up to 4 gerbils and the bigger one 6. 
I would however recommend you only get 2 gerbils as they are less likely to fight then a group and I found having 2 was great, They bonded with each other and they played, groomed each other and were all together a great pair.


----------

